# Tein Basics/ Pillowball/Motivational Mounts



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

ok i have been reading posts for the last hour and a half, and im a bit confussed. i have been trying to figure out what the best set up would be for me suspension wise. i looks like i am leaning twords the tein bascis ( at around $850 right? ) but i dont understand somthing what are the pillowball mounts? do i need them or not? also would i need motivational rear mounts. i have some idea of what they are for; giving the shocks an extra inch of room for travel? searched as much as possible but i am in dessperate need of some glasses ive got a major headache at this point from reading! (no money to buy some already spent it on my car!!!! lol) thanks for any and all help


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

microsweper said:


> ok i have been reading posts for the last hour and a half, and im a bit confussed. i have been trying to figure out what the best set up would be for me suspension wise. i looks like i am leaning twords the tein bascis ( at around $850 right? ) but i dont understand somthing what are the pillowball mounts? do i need them or not? also would i need motivational rear mounts. i have some idea of what they are for; giving the shocks an extra inch of room for travel? searched as much as possible but i am in dessperate need of some glasses ive got a major headache at this point from reading! (no money to buy some already spent it on my car!!!! lol) thanks for any and all help


The motivational rear mounts will give your rear suspension a bit more travel. That's all they're designed to do.

The Tein pillowball mounts replace the stock front mounts (which you normally need to reuse with the BASICs kit), are more solid than the stock mounts, and give you camber adjustability for the front. These mounts will not buy you any more suspension travel, however (if you measure the height of the mounts themselves against the stock mounts, you'll see that you will actually lose a tiny bit of suspension travel in the front).


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Do you need the front mounts.......no, but you will have to use your OEM upper mounts. Same for the rear, with the exception of due to the raised height of the Motivational rear upper mount, you gain an extra inch of suspension travel in the back. The Tein coilovers already use shortened strut bodies that will allow you to achieve a lowered stance while still maintaining very near stock suspension travel. The upper mounts are just finishing touches that can be added later if desired or necessary.


----------

